# Yellow pee?



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spikes poops look normal but the pee around the #2 looks yellow when dried on the newspaper. When he does pee it looks clear but does it dry yellow? Or is the colour of #2 just leaching in to the pee? I looked today and it seemed the pee around the edges were clear but the part around the #2 seemed a bit yellow. Could it just be a bit of stress sometimes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Havn't really looked at my birdies poo. If you tihnk its something to worrie about maybe you should phone your vet and ask.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spikes poops look normal but the pee around the #2 looks yellow when dried on the newspaper. When he does pee it looks clear but does it dry yellow? Or is the colour of #2 just leaching in to the pee? I looked today and it seemed the pee around the edges were clear but the part around the #2 seemed a bit yellow. Could it just be a bit of stress sometimes. Thanks for the info.


is this normal for spike has it been this way all along or have his droppings changed, I did read on another website that a sick bird will have a change in droppings, they may be watery with yellow or green urine, as you know birds hide there illnesses well so any change should be seen by a vet


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It was happening alot when I first got him. But now it is only once in a while. I checked again and the recent ones are clear. He seems fine to me, mabey I just worry to much. is there any good links about this?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> It was happening alot when I first got him. But now it is only once in a while. I checked again and the recent ones are clear. He seems fine to me, mabey I just worry to much. is there any good links about this?


try here 
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/newbirds2.html


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think it's normal. Has Spike had a vet visit?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd say vet aswell if you have one anyways.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

As long as the poos are actually formed, the liquid around them isn't much too worry about. I would be more concerned in a change in colour of the actual poo (e.g. bright green, red, etc).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

his poos are formed. I will have to save up for a vet visit. I was talking to a different lady who use to breed cockatiels and she said no vet until you think he is sick. Her cat caught something at the vet after getting his yearly check up and died. If I ever have to go to the vet I would go in the morning first app I would think it may be the cleanest then. I have also heard of birds getting mites at the vet as well.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> If I ever have to go to the vet I would go in the morning first app I would think it may be the cleanest then. I have also heard of birds getting mites at the vet as well.


Vet consult rooms are cleaned between each appointment. I can't imagine your bird getting sick at the vets unless the particular vet clinic had very poor hygiene rules for the staff to follow. But anyway, i honestly don't think you've got a problem. It's quite normal for a tiel to have some liquid to their poo, and the yellow colour could be stain from the poo itself.

By the way, you mentioned having to save up for a vet visit. Now would be the time to start.  Put a bit of money aside every week or two so that if you're faced with an emergency you can go to the vet right away.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

just wanted to add I have taken many different kinds of pets to the vets and never had one get sick from going to one and never knew of anyone else's getting sick from going to one lots of people take there birds for vet checks when not sick with no problems


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bea and Laurago. I highly doubt it's very likely to become ill after a vet visit and yes, you should start saving in case of an emergency. Maybe the urates is different because of something he ate.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

There's one thing I'd like to point out on the subject of getting sick at the vet... if they have a "bird room" where they keep birds that are waiting to be examined (they keep them all in the same room because "they'll be more calm around other birds"), that's when you want to run away!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just wanted to add (for your peace of mind Spike) that i just did a thorough clean of the tiel cage and several of the poops had the yellow liquid dried around them. I would really say it's nothing to worry about, just the paper soaking up the moisture.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I just wanted to add (for your peace of mind Spike) that i just did a thorough clean of the tiel cage and several of the poops had the yellow liquid dried around them. I would really say it's nothing to worry about, just the paper soaking up the moisture.


Thats good to know  And Iam saving up


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I also looked at mine aswell and some have the yellow hue.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If he ate more veggies it would be more liquid.


----------

